
Show HN: SVG colorizer, match your branding colors to any given vector pack - jonifico
https://www.iconshock.com/svg-color/
======
jonifico
Hello community, main developer here, it was kind of hard to define how to
arrange the color palette but in most cases the results are neat. It organizes
colors to keep lights and shadows and get the most accurated results. Btw, You
can create your own color palettes, if you add less colors than the original
palette, the algorithm will create more colors to fill.

